
The Strange, Sad Story of Joe Orton, His Lover, and 72 Stolen Library Books - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/joe-orton-stolen-books
======
tzs
It mentions that they also had thousands of stolen pictures, and used stolen
pictures for doctoring the library books.

The article concentrates almost exclusively on the library prank/crime. I'd
like to know more about those photos, such as where they were stealing them
from.

------
cooper12
You can see some of the covers here:
[http://www.joeorton.org/Pages/Joe_Orton_Gallery13.html](http://www.joeorton.org/Pages/Joe_Orton_Gallery13.html)

------
Chris2048
I have to agree with the magistrate. They had no right to deface or vandalise
these books.

------
jhbadger
It's interesting in the way this was basically the same sort of absurdist
humor as in various Photoshop manipulations of today, but then they had to
actually do it manually.

